# Keyboard and mouse not detected on boot



## Duan007 (May 4, 2006)

Hi.

I've a SOLTEK SL-85MIV4 MB, Intel 2.6 Ghz pro, running on XP Pro.

All worked fine until about a week ago when my PC started freezing. I have backed up all data and reformatted and reinstalled XP. But ever since then my keyboard and mouse is not detected when I boot up. Do my dismay I have reset the BIOS by taking out the mb battery - BUT now its even worse. I have to either press F1 to accept the default CMOS settings or F2 to enter setup. Yet again it does not detect my keyboard.

I have ocntacted Soltek, but they have closed down last year and they can only offer help if the mb is still under warrantee.

Is there anything I can do? Ive heard about flashing a BIOS etc. Will that help? 

Ive tried various other keyboards - no can do.

PLEASE if anyone have some help for me. Will be much appreciated.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if they are usb check usb is enabled on boot in the bios
when you reset the bios it sets at default and you have to reoptimise it,if you are not familiar with the bios settings,once you have it running ok,record the settings
the easiest way is to tick alongside the entry in your manual,then you can refer to it if you have reconfigure again
don't forget to save the settings before exiting the bios when it asks


----------



## Duan007 (May 4, 2006)

*Keyboard not detected*

Hi. 

Thnx for your response.

KB is not USB.

I still have the problem that I cant even enter the BIOS as it wont recognise the KB.

Is the a way I can bypass the KB detection?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

not that i know of,check you have not swapped over the mouse and keyboard plugs
try another keyboard
try a usb to ps2 converter plug to see if it is the slot


----------



## Duan007 (May 4, 2006)

Tried 4 other kb's.

And all not USB. I'll try the converter idea. Should be able to get a ps2 to usb converter quickly.

Will keep you posted.

Tnx


----------

